# snail pics



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

snail pics


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

more


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

1 more


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice pics but what about the rest of the fish? Got any pics of those? or the tank itself?


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

tiger barb pics


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

1 more tiger barb


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

platy pics


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

tiger + platy pics


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

tank + cave pic


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

my ADF


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

2 of my dads goldfish


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I can tell you shop at walmart! All those decorations are from there! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

Yeah well,, walmart is just a block away!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

i want your platies!! jk did you get the platies at walmart? i cant seem to ever find prettyones like those


----------



## sumpthinfishy (Jan 21, 2005)

some of the snails I've bred and hatched in my tanks.

One of my baby blues:









One of my chestnuts:









Two of my violets:









Two of my baby blues:







[/img]


----------



## Hamm3592 (Apr 24, 2005)

everyone seems to get all their fish and fish supplies from walmart, but my walmart doesnt have any of that


----------

